# What sublimation inks work with Epson 1500w



## Miner Wear (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi i was wondering if you could i have a Epson 1500w printer and want to start doing sublimation T-shirts, Mugs etc.. what i need to know is what sublimation ink will work with my printer and which CISS system to use 

Many thanks 

Graham


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am not at all sure you can find sublimation ink for your printer...Conde, a large supplier of sublimation inks does not list the printer as one they have ink for..I know....I know they only sell Sawgrass (and I have use Sawgrass for 12 years without a problem)...but I don't think knockoff operators will ramp up production for a printer not in wide use...just a thought. I suppose you could use CIS for off shore sublimation ink but I have never been a fan of those systems...but that is just me.. If you do go with off shore inks, make sure you either understand how to create an ICC profile for the ink or that that vendor has an ICC to provide for your printer. Good luck in your venture


----------

